# [Mumble/Murmur] Interface Web  (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Suite à ce sujet, je me repenche sur la question d'une interface web pour gérer le ou les serveurs Murmur.

C'est effectivement plutôt pénible, quand on voit que Murmur veut Ice >3.3.0 et que les seuls bindings entre Ice et Python (IcePy) ou PHP (IcePHP) sont restés bloqués à la 3.2.1 (même sur le site officiel, pas uniquement dans portage ou les overlays). Et chose amusante, à moins de gruger, IcePy c'est du python 2.4, joie.

J'ai bien essayé le prometteur murmurCL (ligne de commande) avec IcePy, mais il est effectivement buggé (vraiment dommage).

Est-ce que vous avez progressé de votre côté? novazur en particuliers j'imagine... Je me pète les dents également sur IcePHP.

----------

## El_Goretto

Houraah!!!

Une fois décidé que Ice, c'est peut être bien, mais c'est pas du tout utilisable (IcePHP et IcePy à la rue), on repart sur DBUS mon pote et du coup, la seule interface qui le supporte (ainsi que Ice): mumble-django.

J'ai un truc qui marche bien (simple, et fait même le café), reste à fignoller, mais bref, je me fendrai d'un thread dans la section doc si çà intéresse des gens.

You-pi.

----------

